# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Đồ tự chế >  Của thằng bạn em. Thấy hay hay ạ.

## Hiep.vit

Trông hay hay .

----------

lehoongf

----------


## dangkhoi

ở Việt Nam làm gì có đường mà chạy

----------


## khoinghiepsky

Cái này làm thỏa đam mê thôi chứ ứng dụng ko có. Bạn làm chiếc vận chuyển vật tư chuyên dụng nào đó hay hơn.

----------

